# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Complejo Hidráulico Presas del Inga - Futuro espectacular

## F. Lázaro

Un poquito de información para situarnos.

El inmenso potencial de las Cataratas de Inga fue reconocido a principios de 1900, aunque el primer proyecto hidroeléctrico importante, iniciado por los belgas, no llegó hasta finales de 1950. Dos presas se construyeron en el lugar durante el gobierno del presidente Mobutu Sese Seko: Inga I fue comisionado en 1972 y en 1982 Inga II. Desde entonces, las propuestas han sido presentadas por un Inga III, así como un Grand Inga, que si se construye, sería la central hidroeléctrica más grande del mundo.

- Inga I: fue el primer proyecto llevado a su plenitud. Un estudio de viabilidad fue realizado por la firma italiana SICAI en 1963, que recomienda el apoyo de la presa industrialización nacional en comparación con las exportaciones centradas en la industria. Financiado principalmente por el gobierno, la construcción se llevó a cabo desde 1968 hasta 1972, dejando una planta de turbina de seis la generación de 351 MW. Esta electricidad se alimenta principalmente a las zonas pobladas alrededor de él y de ejecución, su sucesor fue explícitamente para la actividad minera en el sur.


- Inga II: fue el segundo proyecto hidroeléctrico construido en el sitio justo al sur de Inga I. Incluso con tan sólo ocho turbinas, fue construida para producir 1.424 MW, y se terminó una década después de Inga I.

Ambas presas, actualmente, se encuentran en mal estado y operan muy por debajo de la capacidad original en aproximadamente un 40%, o poco más de 700 MW combinado.

Futuro...

- Inga III: Se están elaborando planes para la construcción de la tercera represa (Inga III), con una capacidad de 4.500 MW . Inga-III es la pieza central de la Westcor asociación, que prevé la interconexión de las redes eléctricas del Congo, Namibia, Angola, Botswana y Sudáfrica . El Banco Mundial, Banco Africano de Desarrollo, Banco Europeo de Inversiones, JFPI Corporation, los donantes bilaterales y los países de África meridional han expresado su interés en que continúe el proyecto. La presa estará compuesta de ocho túneles paralelos de 6.770 m de longitud y 13,3 m de diámetro. Cada túnel tendrá dos turbinas de 270 MW de potencia.

- Gran Inga: 



Actualmente, sólo es una propuesta, pero *en caso de llevarse a cabo su ejecución, revolucionaría el mundo de la energía hidroeléctrica, doblando la capacidad de generación de la presa de Las Tres Gargantas,  más de un tercio del total de electricidad que actualmente se produce en África, con la friolera cifra de 39.000 MW de potencia prevista instalada*

La presa se construirá en el río Congo en Inga, en la República Democrática del Congo , a 8 km de Inga-I , a 7,3 km Inga-II , y 6,5 km de Inga-III . 

*La presa está previsto que supere 39.000 MW de capacidad de generación con la ayuda de 52 turbinas, cada una de ellas con 750 MW de potencia...*

La construcción de la presa se espera que comience en 2014, justo antes de la finalización de Inga III en 2015, lo que dar paso a la gran carga de transmisión que sería colocada por el proyecto del Gran Inga. El secretario general del Consejo Mundial de Energía señaló que el proyecto se encuentra en un alto nivel de éxito con el proyecto que se está ahora más factible que nunca, durante un debate de dos días sobre las estrategias de desarrollo. 

En mayo de 2009, el proyecto llegó a su etapa final de la planificación, dando lugar a la finalización de la represa en 2020 y 2025. El proyecto está previsto que supere los 80 mil millones de dólares de costo total...

Fuentes: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Inga_Dams
http://www.internationalrivers.org/en/node/345

Un saludo a todos  :Wink: .

----------

